# [SOLVED] Linux Audio Manager



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

The cd that comes with my Intel mobo, it installs a software in windows called Realtake HD Audio Manager. This software Can change -
1. sound channels (speakers and woofer settings) 
2. Sound effect which includes many environmental effects (in Cave, In city, In forest, In hallway, In stadium) and Various Equalizer (rock, jazz, live, vocal etc).

Is there any software for Linux Specially Ubuntu that can do that?
I can chnange the sound channels from pulseaudio and alsamixer though, but such effects?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

There used to ARTS, Analog RealTime Synthesizer for KDE that could do echo:

Fink - Package Database - Package arts (KDE - analog realtime synthesizer)

Not sure of current status, link above.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

KDE? can use normally in Ubuntu? Developers should make such software for such effects


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

You can cross install software from all desktop environments, it just uses a little more space for dependencies needed for running an environment specific program cross platform i.e KDE software in Gnome. So go ahead and install the software hal mentioned and 9/10 times it should work.

I have Gnome software in my LMDE Xfce installation is another example.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

It would be really good if there was Linux application which could work like Realtek. I found a linux driver of Relatke HD audio though in their website. Don't know how to install or make it work. But in that tar.gz file, it mentions ALSA many times... Here... Realtek

By ALSA, I remember...is there a ALSA mixer's umm.. GUI version? like it has one in mint's mate version under volume control option.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

Are the effects for listening to your music via your media player? If it is use clementine. It has good effects when playback is initiated.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

Actually no. Realtek's software in windows allows any sound coming out of the speakers to be in effect like various environments.. (city, cave, park, underwater, forest...) which gives vast effects to any sound. Suppose if I set my speaker as "quadraphonic" and in "Live" equilibrium and "auditorium" environment...I will get a real hall like surround effect for any sound that my computer can play.

This software gets installed when I install the intel's drivers from intel's cd.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

Ok this is it, I've tried it myself on Mint Debian so it will work....hopefully

I'm assuming you have pulse audio installed if not go to the software manager and install it.

make sure these are in your PPA (software sources) if not add them in


```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu precise main  
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu precise main
```
If you have just added them in then


```
sudo apt-get update
```
Then


```
sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-equalizer
```
Now you have the pulse audio equalizer with all it's presets!

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

I'm not running mint currently. Pulse audio is active in Ubuntu by default right? or i should download it?

And is there anyway to access alsamixer out of terminal window like in Mate...?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Audio Manager*

Theres not a GUI for alsa if you want the equalizer effects. Follow the instructions for Ubuntu as well they should work. Once you install the equalizer for pulse audio you should be good to go.


----------

